# Fractured Dimensions - Infernal Minions of the Outer Planes



## thedmstrikes (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey all-

I am usually a late comer to adding news to websites, but today I got the scoop on everyone else.  Check out htis link for some quality miniatures of some general demons and devils and some unique ones as well:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/138453512/infernal-minions-of-the-outer-planes

I realize there are a few quality miniature kickstarters out there recently, but this one is just as good as them if you missed it and they have some new stuff!

Thanks everyone, every little bit helps...


----------



## The Gibbergeist (Jun 26, 2013)

I cannot understand this hasn't gathered more funding, great stuff! Although I must admit his changing of the pledges and goals a couple of times got me confused here and there!


----------



## thedmstrikes (Jun 28, 2013)

I can understand that there can be some confusion, but the text listed for each pledge level is written in stone and cannot be changed.  Based off feedback from some of the initial supporters, the creator decided to update the pledge levels to a point system instead of choices, allowing for a greater degree of flexibility in choosing the reward minis you as a pledger desired.  The first picture in the main page text is a breakdown of the points awarded in place of the original pledge rewards for each pledge level.  When you run out of points, you can refer to the points/dollars value for each model listed further down the main page for an "add-on" price to increase your pledge for additional reward minis beyond your original pledge amount.  I hope this clears some things up for you and I look forward to seeing your pledge!


----------



## thedmstrikes (Jun 29, 2013)

And we are into the final 48 hour stretch!  Below is a picture of the completed Kotschei green as an appetizer:







The excess metal will be clipped for sure and he is also due to get an alternate head and arms with weapon as part of his package.  If you have not already, stop on by and have a look at what else there is in store...


----------



## Baddreams (Jul 6, 2013)

Very nice! I just checked out the video. I just started a Kickstarer myself that might work pretty well with this. Mine is a Table that you custom design and I've been seeing a lot of Table Top gamers create their own Terrain/Boards and using it with my Table. You're able to put the Terrain/Boards on one side of my Table and flip the Table over when youre done playing so it's back to a "normal" table with a nice wood stain of your color choice. Please search "Limitless Table" on kickstarter if you have a few seconds. Thanks!


----------

